# Concerts



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Didn't see a thread on this so I thought I'd make one. Meant to be general. It can be for talking about upcoming concerts you're looking forward to, or the best concerts you've seen in the past, fun stories from concerts ect...


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

Next week I will see Mike Krol in concert with a buddy of mine at my favorite venue in Milwaukee, the Cactus Club. He's a garage rocker dude! With jokey songs such as "Neighborhood Watch", "Left Out (Attn: So Cal Garage Rockers)", "Save the Date", and "Lalala". Alienated songs that burst with frustration!

Not sure of my favorite shows at the moment. The last time I saw Sebadoh was amazing and intimate with the crowd with funny banter that was friendly. Also some cool tunes that they wouldn't usually play even from the supposed depressed Lou Barlow and the usually fun-loving Jason Lowenstein. 

I saw Ray Davies (Kinks frontman) play with his band in 2006 outdoors with some great songs. My buddy and I were able to get his autograph after the show. Such a jovial friendly guy with funny sense of humor. "I'm Not Like Everybody Else", "20th Century Man", "Long Way From Home" and "Low Budget" stick out as great selections live. 

My other favorite set was at a record store in Milwaukee by the two songwriters of the Posies. An acoustic set that was about a half hour before a full band show later that night. They played one of my favorite songs at the time and it wasn't expected. "Golden Blunders", "You're the Beautiful One", "Me and My Big Mouth", and "I May Hate You Sometimes (But I Always Love You)"


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

System of a Down is playing here on Septermber 30th. I am ready to rock.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Lemxn said:


> System of a Down is playing here on Septermber 30th. I am ready to rock.


Thats awesome. They're one of the top bands I'd like to see that I haven't.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

I always wanted to go to concerts when I was younger, but never really got to. As it turns out, the 'rents have mellowed out a bit, and my baby sister is just like me when I was her age. She wants to go to concerts :3 The 'rents let me take her to them, and we get to share the experience together. Going to concerts with her has been a great way for us to bond with each other.

She loves Sleeping With Sirens and All Time Low, so that will probably be the next one we go to  They'll be here soon!


----------



## naraya888 (Jul 29, 2015)

I am looking forward to seeing DCFC in a couple weeks.
:lovekitty:


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

My first ever concert was when I was 16 years old. In 2005; Arnhem Hardcore Meeting. Headlined by The Dillinger Escape Plan, Converge, Modern Life Is War, among others. Pretty legendary.

TDEP was my favorite band at the time. I still love them, but never listen to then. In 2011 I saw them again. Coicnidentally, the singer pulled my face into the mic to scream the lyrics at the exact same point here as he did when I first saw them in 2005.






That's me at 5:01

I used to sing in hardcore, grindcore and death metal bands.

Presently, I prefer a good dance night, for the most part, over a concert.

I was a co-host of a series of events called Deathtrap. Hard electronic music (hardcore, breakcore, hard drum & bass). We tried getting Venetian Snares to play at our gig, but the guy I hosted it with wanted to do it all but he got lazy, fucker:


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Last concert I went to was Lana Del Rey. Loved it but being 5'3 it can be a bit of a mere to see things sometimes


----------



## Jagbas (Jul 8, 2015)

Oh guys, my first concert was Backstreet Boys in...1998, I think haha! And I totally saw "Show 'em what you're made of" at the theatre with my best friend :kitteh: 

My favourite so far is Bruce Springsteen but I enjoyed The Hives as well. The last one was Mumford & sons and I hope to see Arctic Monkeys here in Italy someday :happy:


----------



## Copper North (Mar 18, 2015)

AC DC.

Gladly.

A concert every week for the rest of my life. :laughing:


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Copper North said:


> AC DC.
> 
> Gladly.
> 
> A concert every week for the rest of my life. :laughing:


I always love watching them play. They're old as tit dirt, but damn, those mother fuckers still got it. I mean, their energy levels are still just absolutely incredible. The fact that they still wear the school boy uniforms on stage is just fucking awesome... and Angus Young's badass little strut always makes me smile. Ahhhh  Love these guys so much. It's always a pleasure to get to see them.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

The best shows I've been to were Deerhoof and Opgezwolle (as well as several post-Opgezwolle projects).

Deerhoof are just so much fun. Great musicianship, spontaneous, full of improv but zero noodling, playful happy vibes, just an allround good time. Few bands have as much fun playing and their enthousiasm is highly infectious... and their drummer is a goddamn miracle worker, like literally one of the greatest drummers of all time. The only show I've been to where there were THREE encores: the crowd just wouldn't stop cheering ^_^


* *













Opgezwolle was a Dutch hip-hop group and they were the shit back in the early to mid naughties. Rappers Rico & Sticks clearly love their fans and work really hard to make every show unforgettable, and they're geniuses when it comes to hyping up a crowd. A guaranteed great night out full of friendly bruises and unfamiliar yet amicable sweat... I particularly liked the show in my home town which had the club packed way beyond its capacity, about 80% of which was a giant mosh pit. The only safe spots were by the walls XD


* *













One other memorable show comes to mind, but that wasn't because it was good... in fact, it was probably the worst performance I've ever seen. It was Extince, a Dutch rapper who had a bunch of big hits in the 90s -- pretty good songs, not a bad rapper, but man that was a shitty show (it was '96 or '97).

Now this is a town full of stoic bastards who are not easily impressed: you really have to make an effort to get them to loosen up, but Opgezwolle proved years later that it's definitely possible if you just make an effort and deliver.

First of all, this guy was very late, which is already disrespectful and lazy. The thing is, he wasn't even absent... this motherfucker was just chilling in a corner with his entourage the whole time, while the crowd was waiting for him to finish his smokes and drinks. Finally, about two hours after he was supposed to start, he got on stage and proceeded to give a performance that was actually impressive in how half-assed it was. It was almost as if he made an effort to be disinterested. He then had the audacity to blame us for not being into it, like it was somehow our fault that he sucked, and started insulting our town and how crowds in other towns were so much better. Yeah, nothing wins over a crowd like complaints and insults... brilliant move.

He couldn't have been up there for more than 15-20 minutes before he started trying to get us to ask for an encore. Okay, first of all, that's not how it works dude... but secondly, you've only just begun. Obviously, it didn't go well. The best part was when he screamed something like "do you want more?" and was met with nothing but blank stares until one guy finally broke the silence with a brilliantly sarcastic "yay". That was possibly the most hilarious moment I've ever witnessed at a show, and the whole crowd was laughing. How did Extince react? He told us to go fuck ourselves and walked off stage in a temper tantrum. What a cunt XD


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

the grateful dead- several times
the who
rolling stones
santana
stevie ray vaugn - 5 x
iron butterfly
the animals
savoy brown
crosby, stills and nash
doobie brothers
moody blues
ray manzarek
robbie kriegar
john densmore all separately 
david bromberg 3x
edgar and johnny winters
humble pie
joan jett
bobby and the midnights 
john lee hooker
joe cocker
blood, sweat and tears
earth, wind and fire
stan getz
charlie watts orchestra


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Had bonding time with sister this weekend. 

Pvris
Issues
Bring Me The Horizon

I've been in some tight fucking mosh pits before, but this is BY FAR the tightest one I've ever been in... to the point nobody could even mosh, lol. Omg, so many sweaty bodies pressed up against each other... everyone inhaling strangers' breath. It was a surreal experience.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Not a lot of good artists come to my area, so I don't go to concerts all too frequently although I used to be a part of the post-hardcore scene in town while I was in high school. Best concert? St. Vincent hands down. Everything was so articulate and well-planned and I got to stand right in front of her to touch her hand and strum her guitar. And I saw Earl Sweatshirt about a month ago. I had fun besides the fact that some drunk, obnoxious dudebro spilled PBR all over my favorite pair of docs.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Cephalonimbus said:


> The best shows I've been to were Deerhoof and Opgezwolle (as well as several post-Opgezwolle projects).
> 
> Deerhoof are just so much fun. Great musicianship, spontaneous, full of improv but zero noodling, playful happy vibes, just an allround good time. Few bands have as much fun playing and their enthousiasm is highly infectious... and their drummer is a goddamn miracle worker, like literally one of the greatest drummers of all time. The only show I've been to where there were THREE encores: the crowd just wouldn't stop cheering ^_^
> 
> ...


Ahhh you got to see Deerhoof??? I missed them last time they came to my town. I was so upset. :sad: But yes, Greg Saunier is an animal. Favorite drummer definitely.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

naraya888 said:


> I am looking forward to seeing DCFC in a couple weeks.
> :lovekitty:


I spent a ton of money to get my hands on some tickets to see them only to not go at the last minute. :sad:


----------



## naraya888 (Jul 29, 2015)

acidicwithpanic said:


> I spent a ton of money to get my hands on some tickets to see them only to not go at the last minute. :sad:


I hope you will get another chance to see them. They are in EU next month, but will be back in the US in December. DCFC puts on a great show.

I was supposed to see Catfish and the Bottlemen about 1 1/2 weeks ago...still pissed I didn't go. I doubt the opportunity to see them for under $20 will happen again.
:crying:


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

HIM, my absolutely favourite band is coming back on December 8th to Buenos Aires. I am getting the tickets this Monday. Yay!


----------



## Jebediah (Mar 27, 2013)

Vinniebob said:


> the grateful dead- several times
> the who
> rolling stones
> santana
> ...



That's a very impressive list! :shocked:


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I really really wanted to go to the Luke Bryan/Florida-Georgia Line concert back when they came to my city in July, but I had no one to go with because my brother didn't want to and my ex-girlfriend who I knew liked Luke Bryan had left me back in March. Man I wish I would have gone xD


----------



## heaveninawildflower (Feb 5, 2012)

nm...


----------



## Enormous Hatred (Jul 29, 2011)

I saw Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds in Brooklyn and Sarah McLachlan in Hartford, CT last year. Both sounded great and were engaging.

I've also seen Phish (not my thing but they play great), Dylan (Dylan sounds awful but his band is tight), Parliament-Funkadelic (very fun), and the best concert I've ever seen was Ween.

Wanted to see Nicole Atkins (she opened for Nick Cave and was great) and Nick Lowe this year but had some other engagements.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

acidicwithpanic said:


> Ahhh you got to see Deerhoof??? I missed them last time they came to my town. I was so upset. :sad: But yes, Greg Saunier is an animal. Favorite drummer definitely.


If it makes you feel better, I've missed several Deerhoof shows too  I last saw them for the VS Evil tour in 2011 and they've been in the area at least twice since then. I was especially bummed out last time with the La Isla Bonita tour cause that album is the tits... Oh well, they don't seem to be running out of steam yet so I'm sure there will be another opportunity soon enough.


----------



## elevatorman (Mar 29, 2013)

Some of my favorites:

Nine Inch Nails - Fragile Tour
Tool - (right after Lateralus was released)
System of A Down 
Portishead
Amon Tobin
Sigur Ros
Primus

And I love smaller venue (lesser known) like: 

That 1 Guy
Itchy-O Marching Band
Birds and Batteries
Etc, etc...

Just saw Velvet Acid Christ again for Halloween. Fun show!


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

I was planning to see the Foxtrot concert of The Musical Box on January but I apparently won't be able to go to it, so I'll prolly have to watch the other one, on April. If I can't go to it either, then I'll have to go to a Selling England show. I like the songs in it, but the Foxtrot concert just happens to have my favorite Genesis songs.


----------



## Oceandust (Nov 7, 2015)

There are so many musicians I want to see but they never come to Ireland. -grumbles-
I've been to four concerts now, and they've all been in the past 20 months: Fall Out Boy (18 March 2014), Framing Hanley (25 October 2014, met the whole band afterwards), Twenty One Pilots (16 November 2014, my sixteenth birthday, met one of the two members afterwards), and Fall Out Boy again (1 October 2015). All of them were incredible and I miss those experiences so much.


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

Saw The Rolling Stones last year and I'm convinced nothing can top it. Unless I find a way to time travel back to a Led Zeppelin circa 1973 concert, nothing is going to beat the Stones.

Other good'ns: Billy Idol and Fleetwood Mac.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

elevatorman said:


> Nine Inch Nails - Fragile Tour
> Tool - (right after Lateralus was released)
> System of A Down
> Portishead
> ...


This is an extremely solid list right here. I'd especially think SOAD and Primus would be fun shows.


----------



## ForestPaix (Aug 30, 2014)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> Last concert I went to was Lana Del Rey. Loved it but being 5'3 it can be a bit of a mere to see things sometimes


you 
are
so 
lucky!


----------



## ForestPaix (Aug 30, 2014)

Only concert I went to was OneRepublic when I was just 17. I loved it so much, once they were onstage, playing the music, you realised how awful and mediocre the opening act was. I loved too how they would have instrument solos sometimes, like the awesome Spanich guitar solo that stuck in my memory. I just loved it so so so so much and I scavenged Zach Filikins guitar pick afterwards too. It was just amazing.


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

ForestPaix said:


> Only concert I went to was OneRepublic when I was just 17. I loved it so much, once they were onstage, playing the music, you realised how awful and mediocre the opening act was. I loved too how they would have instrument solos sometimes, like the awesome Spanich guitar solo that stuck in my memory. I just loved it so so so so much and I scavenged Zach Filikins guitar pick afterwards too. It was just amazing.



This is how I felt at Billy Idol. The opening act was Cheap Trick and they were fucking awful. Just served to make him sound even better.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

I saw Enter the Haggis last night. They're an Irish/Rock band, similar to something like Flogging Molly. I've also seen Flogging Molly before, but I actually enjoyed Enter the Haggis a bit more than them. They had great energy and a lot of talent, fun way to spend St Patrick's day.


----------



## stormgirl (May 21, 2013)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> Last concert I went to was Lana Del Rey. Loved it but being 5'3 it can be a bit of a mere to see things sometimes


I saw her last summer, and thought she was really good live. I see her as the new Tori Amos for this generation.:happy:


----------



## stormgirl (May 21, 2013)

I’ve been to a lot of shows in my lifetime, and now that I’m old, I can look back and be grateful that I got to see some great shows! I have eclectic music tastes that range from pop to metal.

A few of those that stand out are:

Tori Amos 3 times
No Doubt 3 times
AC/DC 3 times
Hole headlining Lollapalooza in 96 I believe
Roger Waters – The Wall
David Bowie….AMAZING
Cyndi Lauper
Madonna
Bjork
Ozzy Osbourne (opened by Rob Halford)
Ringo Starr


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

These are the ones that stand out to me.

Streetlight Manifesto (x2)
Rancid
Bad Religion
Foo Fighters (at fenway park)
Bruce Springstein (x3, with my dad which is why it stands out to me because he's a giant Springstein fan and got me into him when I was a kid)
Flogging Molly
Enter the Haggis
Green Day
Disturbed (first concert I choose to go to when I was like 13)
Devil Makes Three


----------



## OkayKay (May 12, 2012)

Being in an Asian city, I don't usually get the chance to watch western acts in concert. For those that I went to, I'd say half of them were disappointing. The best act I've seen live is still Jason Mraz. I've watched him twice and it seems he never fails to surprise every time.

One that I'm really looking forward is Damien Rice. He'll be here in June so I can't wait! I've waited almost 10 years for him.


----------



## DavidSmith1029 (Mar 26, 2016)

i use to go to a lot! in my older age i have gotten a bit weary of crowds so normally pass on concerts now these would be my most memorable.
Beck Guero tour
Tool Lateralus tour
Roger Waters 2006ish, He was touring doing Dark side of the Moon 
NIN With Teeth Tour
Bright Eyes probably around 06ish 
Mindless Self Indulgence like 5 times 
Marilyn Manson 3 times i think...


----------



## notbatman (Apr 3, 2016)

I'll be 17 when I'm seeing one of my favorite bands (5 Seconds Of Summer) in a couple months and I am extremely excited. This will be my first concert ever and I still can't believe that I will see them in real life and not on a computer screen. I really wanted to go to Hans Zimmer but you know... parents. :/


----------



## MyLow (Apr 4, 2016)

I've been going to concerts since I was 16. I'm 20 now and I still love it. I've seen a lot of national bands that most of you won't know, but I've also been to big concerts like Green Day, Ed Sheeran and so on.
It's always awesome to see your favourite artists live, because most of the time they're sooo much better live


----------



## star tripper (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm having a rather diverse year in way of concerts. I went to NAMM this year (and, btw, met Brad Whitford, Yngwie Malmsteen, Akira Takasaki, John Petrucci, and Steve Stevens) where I got to see Yngwie Malmsteen live and a demo by Akira Takasaki. I also just saw Ellie Goulding this weekend (who was actually much better this tour than she has been any other tour).

I of course dropped $400 on Guns N' Roses. Perhaps my all-time favorite band reuniting. I am still breathless. Good thing I didn't spring for those Springsteen tickets earlier this year. Did anyone see that they fucking performed Coma last night? Christ.

And I'll for sure be seeing Iron Maiden and Carrie Underwood this year.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

I saw 2 shows last week, M83 and The Record Company. Tomorrow I'm seeing Silversun Pickups. Seeing 3 shows in less than a week is pretty good for me, since I've had times where I went more than a year and a half without seeing a show in the past.


----------



## HouseBlackfyre (Jul 10, 2016)

I've been looking for some good concert to go to recently, but unfortunately most of the music I like ends up not being recent and so the bands aren't touring as much if at all. I am seeing Radiohead next week. Debating seeing Coldplay soon too. I wanted to see Starset, but they are just opening for Breaking Benjamin and it seems a little odd to go to a concert just to see the opening. They are also playing at some weird looking club, but I'm not sure I would feel very comfortable in such a place.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Sporadic Aura said:


> Tomorrow I'm seeing Silversun Pickups.


Was a really fun show. Seeing Lazy Eye live was one of the better concert experiences I've had, it's been one of my favorite songs since I was 14.


----------



## HouseBlackfyre (Jul 10, 2016)

Went to the Radiohead concert and realized I don't know nearly as many Radiohead songs as I thought I did.


----------



## SharksFan99 (Oct 8, 2015)

I have only been to one concert before and that was on the 20th October 2007, when Linkin Park performed in Sydney (on their Australian tour). I was only 8 years old at the time, but it is an experience that I will never forget. Funnily enough, I was the youngest person out of the 13,000 people who attended that night. Even though it was a tour for their latest release at the time, _Minutes To Midnight_, most of the songs the band played were from Hybrid Theory and Meteora. It was great.


----------

